# compte bloqué



## Carole06 (6 Juin 2021)

Bonjour a tous 
j'ai été pirater sur mon compte Apple ils sont fort car ils on réussi a changer de numéro de téléphone donc mot mot de passe et faux et quand je veut le changer on me demand mon numéro de téléphone j'ai appelé l'assistance apple et il me disent qu'on peut rien faire du coup je peut plus me servir de mon téléphone 
quelqu'un aurai une solution Merci beaucoup sos


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Apple ne peut rien faire ? je doute


----------



## Gwen (6 Juin 2021)

Il faut réessayer de contacter Apple. la procédure veut qu'ils bloquent le compte temporairement afin que l'usurpateur ne s'en serve pas contre vous et qu'Apple démêle le vrais du faux.

Je suppose que je vous avez du donner votre identifiant et code via un hamconnage classique ?

Peut être que vous ne récupérerez jamais ce compte et du coup, débloquer le téléphone sera très compliqué. Mais cela devrait être faisable. Vous êtes le troisième cas sur ce forum ce week end.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juin 2021)

Mais l'intérêt ici c'est d'utiliser une éventuelle CB enregistrée sur le compte ?


----------



## Neyres (6 Juin 2021)

Pas d'identification à 2 facteurs ?
Sinon le téléphone est protéger par un code ( 4 ou 6 chiffres ) ? ce dernier pouvant servir à désactiver iCloud de ton téléphone.


----------



## Carole06 (6 Juin 2021)

Carole06 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> j'ai été pirater sur mon compte Apple ils sont fort car ils on réussi a changer de numéro de téléphone donc mot mot de passe et faux et quand je veut le changer on me demand mon numéro de téléphone j'ai appelé l'assistance apple et il me disent qu'on peut rien faire du coup je peut plus me servir de mon téléphone
> quelqu'un aurai une solution Merci beaucoup sos


bonsoir merci de vos réponses et non apple ne fait rien le problème c'est qu'il ont réussi a changer le mot de passe et le numéro de téléphone donc pour apple ce n'est pas mon compte je suis vraiment déçu ils sont marant ils mon dit d'ouvrier un autre compte mes c'est impossible car sur mon iPhone c'est enregistrer et je peut pas changer l'adresse Voila merci apple une iPhone 11 qui na même pas un an part a la poubelle car je peut même pas le renisialiser 
trop dégoûter


----------



## Jura39 (6 Juin 2021)

Très étonné que Apple ne fasse rien


----------



## Gwen (6 Juin 2021)

Oui, très étonné également.


----------



## ericse (6 Juin 2021)

Carole06 a dit:


> merci apple une iPhone 11 qui na même pas un an part a la poubelle car je peut même pas le renisialiser


Bonjour,
Ce n'est pas très crédible, je connais plusieurs cas de personnes ayant perdu leur compte et qui on pu récupérer leur iPhone avec l'aide d'Apple. Evidemment il leur a fallu prouver qu'il s'agissait bien de _leur_ iPhone.


----------



## Neyres (6 Juin 2021)

Carole06 a dit:


> bonsoir merci de vos réponses et non apple ne fait rien le problème c'est qu'il ont réussi a changer le mot de passe et le numéro de téléphone donc pour apple ce n'est pas mon compte je suis vraiment déçu ils sont marant ils mon dit d'ouvrier un autre compte mes c'est impossible car sur mon iPhone c'est enregistrer et je peut pas changer l'adresse Voila merci apple une iPhone 11 qui na même pas un an part a la poubelle car je peut même pas le renisialiser
> trop dégoûter


Je redemande, est ce que cet iPhone a un code de verrouillage à 4 ou 6 chiffres ? Si oui, et si ce code est lié à l'iCloud alors tu peux réinitialiser cet iPhone, et l'utiliser à nouveau.


----------



## nicomarcos (6 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Ce n'est pas très crédible


Oui c'est même plus que pas crédible !


----------



## Carole06 (7 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ce n'est pas très crédible, je connais plusieurs cas de personnes ayant perdu leur compte et qui on pu récupérer leur iPhone avec l'aide d'Apple. Evidemment il leur a fallu prouver qu'il s'agissait bien de _leur_ iPhone.


Bonjour
J ai du tomber sur la mauvaise personne alors 
J ai bien du leur prouver que c etait mon iPhone avec facture comme preuve mes il a rien pu faire pour moi 
Bonne journée 


Neyres a dit:


> Je redemande, est ce que cet iPhone a un code de verrouillage à 4 ou 6 chiffres ? Si oui, et si ce code est lié à l'iCloud alors tu peux réinitialiser cet iPhone, et l'utiliser à nouveau.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 228433


bonjour non pas de code juste un code pour la carte SIM 
Merci quand même bonne journée


----------



## Gwen (7 Juin 2021)

S'il n'y a pas de code au téléphone, il n'était donc pas protégé et doit toujours pouvoir être utilisé. Seule le compte iCloud est compromis.

Tu peux téléphoner avec cette iPhone ?


----------



## Carole06 (8 Juin 2021)

gwen a dit:


> S'il n'y a pas de code au téléphone, il n'était donc pas protégé et doit toujours pouvoir être utilisé. Seule le compte iCloud est compromis.
> 
> Tu peux téléphoner avec cette iPhone ?


Bonjour
Oui je peux téléphoner et aller sur internet mes plus aucune application marches


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2021)

Donc, le téléphone  marche. C'est juste le compte qui est foutu. Il faut créer un nouveau compte et recharger les application indispensables.


----------



## Neyres (8 Juin 2021)

Oui mais dans ce cas de figure on ne peut plus enlever iCloud. A moins que Localiser ne soit pas activé.


----------



## Carole06 (8 Juin 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Donc, le téléphone  marche. C'est juste le compte qui est foutu. Il faut créer un nouveau compte et recharger les application indispensables.


Impossible car j ai la localisation du tel et je peut pas déconnecter je peut même pas renisaliliser


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2021)

Vu que le téléphone n'a pas de code de sécurité, la fonction localisée ne peut pas être activée. Ou alors, on a des information contradictoires.


----------



## Carole06 (9 Juin 2021)

bonsoir a tous 
après une après midi passer dans une boutique apple avec tous les documents pour bien prouver que c'est mon iPhone 
ils ont fait plusieurs manipulation pour a la fin me reconfirmer que je peut plus rien faire avec mon tel vu que la personne qui ma piratée a changer le numéro de confiance et le mot de passe ils ont aucuns moyen pour déverrouiller mon tel 
je suis très déçu d'appel on paye cher et ils sont même pas capable d'avoir une solution pour deveroiller mon compte leurs réponse acheter un autre iPhone et crée un nouveau compte 
vraiment trop dégoûter moi qui voyez que par appel 
merci a tous se qui ont pris le temps de répondre a mon message 
bonne soirée


----------



## Gwen (9 Juin 2021)

Je ne comprends toujours pas. Ton téléphone fonctionne ou il ne fonctionne pas ? Tu peux téléphoner avec ? Tu n'as pas de code de déverrouillage de l'appareil, mais il est bloqué a cause de la localisation qui est activée ?

Tout cela est bien étrange.


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2021)

Y’avait la double authentification sur le compte ?
Tu as reçu un mail que ton numéro de tel a été changé ?

Et surtout, un compte verrouillé bloque les applications ?!
Elles ne se mettent plus à jour, mais le téléphone devrait pouvoir continuer à les utiliser.

il aurait fallu mettre un code sur le téléphone (quitte à utiliser Face ID pour ne pas le taper), et le mettre en appareil de confiance. 
Ça et la double authentification, tu pouvais récupérer ton compte.


----------



## Carole06 (10 Juin 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne comprends toujours pas. Ton téléphone fonctionne ou il ne fonctionne pas ? Tu peux téléphoner avec ? Tu n'as pas de code de déverrouillage de l'appareil, mais il est bloqué a cause de la localisation qui est activée ?
> 
> Tout cela est bien étrange.


Bonjour avec le téléphone je peut téléphoner oui mes je n est plus aucune appli et je peut pas en télécharger vu que mon compte Apple a été piraté je peut pas le réinitialiser vu que je n est plus accès à mon compte Apple pour le déconnecter et crée un autre compte


----------



## ericse (10 Juin 2021)

Carole06 a dit:


> Bonjour avec le téléphone je peut téléphoner oui mes je n est plus aucune appli et je peut pas en télécharger vu que mon compte Apple a été piraté je peut pas le réinitialiser vu que je n est plus accès à mon compte Apple pour le déconnecter et crée un autre compte


Bonjour,
Tant que tu n'auras pas retiré le compte Apple de ton téléphone (ou au minimum retiré la localisation) ce ne sera pas _ton_ téléphone, celui qui contrôle le compte Apple peut à tout moment le bloquer et t'empêcher de l'utiliser, et avec la localisation il peut à tout moment savoir où tu te trouves. 
Ce que te raconte Apple n'a pas de sens et ne correspond pas aux autres expériences qui ont étés décrites ici.


----------



## flotow (10 Juin 2021)

Les applications ne sont pas supprimées lorsque le compte est bloqué.
Elles ne peuvent juste plus être mises à jour.

Pour le déconnecter, par contre il faut effectivement le mot de passe.





						Déconnexion d’iCloud sur votre iPhone, iPad, iPod touch, Apple TV ou Mac
					

Si vous souhaitez cesser d’utiliser iCloud sur l’un de vos appareils, découvrez comment vous déconnecter et les conséquences de cette action.



					support.apple.com
				




Le seul moyen de récupérer le code, c’est d’utiliser un appareil de confiance, c’est à dire un autre appareil qui a se compte qui y est aussi connecté, et protégé par un mot de passe.

Et donc, pas de mails lorsque que les informations de comptes ont été changées ?
C’est pourtant toujours le cas.
Ça ressemble à “vos informations ont changées, si c’est vous, ignorez ce message”.

D’ailleurs, le compte est bloqué (par Apple), ou utilisé par quelqu’un d’autre (seulement toi est bloquée)?
Ce n’est pas la même chose.

C’est ce genre de messages ?





						Si votre identifiant Apple est verrouillé ou désactivé
					

Si vous ou une autre personne saisissez de manière incorrecte votre mot de passe ou d’autres informations à de trop nombreuses reprises, découvrez comment rétablir l’accès à votre compte.



					support.apple.com
				



Tu as combien d’Apple ID : un ou deux ?
Il est possible d’en avoir deux :

un pour le téléphone et les services tél que Messages, localisation, etc.
un pour les achats


----------



## Gwen (10 Juin 2021)

Ce que je ne comprends toujours pas, l’option localisation demande ABSOLUMENT d’avoir un code pour rentrer dans le téléphone.

 Pourquoi il n’y en a pas ici alors que l’option est activée ?


----------



## flotow (10 Juin 2021)

Il faut des captures d’écrans …


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Octobre 2021)

Sur iMac 27" sous Catalina (macOS à jour), tous les comptes mails sont déconnectés depuis hier, 16 octobre  et ne peuvent être re-connectés. Ils étaient connectés le 15 octobre. Donc pas de courrier, qu'il s'agisse des comptes FAI ou des comptes Apple.

Sur MBP 13" sous High Sierra (maOS à jour), clone de l'iMac en ce qui concerne les comptes mail et iCloud, le problème n'existe pas.

Sur iPhone 8 sous iOS 15.02 (donc à jour), où seul un compte iCloud est utilisé, pas de problème.

Suite à la lecture de quelques mails qui m'ont interpellé, la déconnection de tous les comptes dans l'iMac semble être en relation avec une prise d'abonnement d'AppleTV+, c'est-dire avec l'utilisation d'Apple TV+ et de la demande, à plusieurs reprises, du mot de passe adéquat.


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Octobre 2021)

Je précise que tous les courriels que je n'ai pas pu recevoir sont toujours disponibles chez mon FAI. Je précise aussi que le fait de tenter une re-connexion aboutit a une tentative et ensuite à une nouvelle déconnection


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Octobre 2021)

Pour clore mon problème, résolu, j'ai été guidé par une mise à jour d'une application de protections de données sur mon MBP. Après cette mise à jour, Sur le MBP, Mail avait le même problème que sur l'iMac. En arrêtant l'application en question, le problème disparaissait. Du coup, je vérifiai qu'il en était de même sur l'iMac, qui avait été mis à jour en fin de journée du 15 octobre. Bingo !
Après avoir signalé le problème à l'éditeur, j'ai eu confirmation qu'il était connu, et qu'une correction allait être diffusée dans les prochains jour.


----------



## daffyb (19 Octobre 2021)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Pour clore mon problème, résolu, j'ai été guidé par une mise à jour d'une application de protections de données sur mon MBP. Après cette mise à jour, Sur le MBP, Mail avait le même problème que sur l'iMac. En arrêtant l'application en question, le problème disparaissait. Du coup, je vérifiai qu'il en était de même sur l'iMac, qui avait été mis à jour en fin de journée du 15 octobre. Bingo !
> Après avoir signalé le problème à l'éditeur, j'ai eu confirmation qu'il était connu, et qu'une correction allait être diffusée dans les prochains jour.


et quelle est cette application ?


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Octobre 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> et quelle est cette application ?


Adguard


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Octobre 2021)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Adguard


Je termine mes interventions sur ce sujet. Une mise à jour de correction bien d'être publiée.


----------



## Bruno69 (4 Janvier 2022)

Carole06 a dit:


> bonsoir a tous
> après une après midi passer dans une boutique apple avec tous les documents pour bien prouver que c'est mon iPhone
> ils ont fait plusieurs manipulation pour a la fin me reconfirmer que je peut plus rien faire avec mon tel vu que la personne qui ma piratée a changer le numéro de confiance et le mot de passe ils ont aucuns moyen pour déverrouiller mon tel
> je suis très déçu d'appel on paye cher et ils sont même pas capable d'avoir une solution pour deveroiller mon compte leurs réponse acheter un autre iPhone et crée un nouveau compte
> ...


Bonsoir , il m est arrivé là même chose que vous : on m as piraté mon compte et ils ont changer le mot de passe et le numéro de téléphone. 
Je me retrouve avec un iPhone 11 pro  avec lequel je ne peux plus faire grand chose ni le revendre ....
Comment avez vous pu faire avec votre téléphone  ? 
Cordialement


----------



## love_leeloo (22 Août 2022)

Pour mon info personnelle, j’ai ajouté une personne de confiance, et j’ai également créé une clé de récupération. Est ce que cela peut suffire pour récupérer son compte iCloud en cas de pb comme on lit plus haut ?


----------

